# SVL97-2



## Mogee (Aug 1, 2021)

Have a svl97-2 and us it to run a forestry cutter. Does anyone know how to turn the bucket self-leveling system off? The dealer cannot figure it out. This is a good feature if you need it but not when you don't.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mogee, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I found the following explanation of Kubota's self-leveling system on the TBN forum. It's the control valve what holds the bucket level. Logically, you would have to replace your control valve with a conventional loader control, or learn how to disable the leveling function of your valve. I haven't got a clue how to do this...
*___*

"The Kubota Self Leveling Valve is a FEL valve that is in place of the standard FEL valve. It allows you to maintain your bucket at a constant position while raising and/or lowering the boom. Often times you will use it with pallet forks, maintaining a "level" position. However, unlike the name implies, it does not "self level" and it is not restricted to the "level" position. The operator has to put the buck/forks in the desired position (which can be any position), then the valve will maintain that position. This info is kind of assumed, but I thought I would share it anyway.

There is no linkage (mechanical or otherwise) that provides "feedback" to the bucket position. How this works is the loader valve accurately meters hydraulic flow to the boom and bucket. To maintain a constant bucket position, a specific amount of fluid is moved into or out of the bucket for a given amount of fluid moving in or out of the boom. Because there is no "feedback", the valve does not know if it is correct or not, it just meters the flow of fluid. Its metering is spot on though! "


----------



## Mogee (Aug 1, 2021)

I appreciate the info but I've been use to running a 08 bobcat that had the self leveling on it. When you was moving dirt that worked great, however it had switch to turn it on or off. I can't believe that a company as big as Kabota didn't design a way to turn the feature off. Any ideas?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have an Operator's Manual for your svl97-2 ? I would expect an operator's manual should cover this.


----------



## Mogee (Aug 1, 2021)

No I don't, only have the owners manual (nothing about it) and I've been thinking that might be where the answer is or service manual. Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The WSM will be a dealer order item. They ain't cheap either and I suspect none of the online manual places will have it on file.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Mogee said:


> No I don't, only have the owners manual (nothing about it) and I've been thinking that might be where the answer is or service manual. Thanks


Owner's manual & Operator's manual are the same.


----------



## Mogee (Aug 1, 2021)

Well the owners manual don't even tell you what all the lights on the instrument panel are for. So it's no good.


----------

